# Wax Applicator



## Ford (Feb 11, 2013)

Anyone know of a good wax applicator, one that is a good value product, and sold in the UK (I've looked on ebay but don't want any from Hong Kong...)


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

I love these : http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/blackfire-ultimate-applicator-pad.html


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

I use my fingers for wax,wear a disposable glove if sensitive to the wax. The heat of your hand ensures a good even coverage.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Any damp sponge applicator mate


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Just got some of these from PB on their AF 3 for 2 :thumb:

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/auto-finesse-dual-applicator-pad.html

Sent from my iPad via woppa doppa ding dong


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Dodo Juice SN Finger Mitts :thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Dodo finger mits are ace, used them for years but bought the AF wax mates to try


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

Monza Car Care do some good finger mitts


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

Finger Mitts!, I thought they were for under my kilt.Chilly here you know.:lol:


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Make up sponge applicator, great with panel pots.


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

A quick question to save opening up a new thread. 

After using an applicator for a wax, obviously it stains to the colour of the wax. Being a little bit weary of using this over and over again, what, if any, is the best way to clean these? Or is it a simple case of the wax residue on the app just reapplied itself on next application?

Hope this makes sense


----------



## SON1C (Jun 13, 2013)

The Dodo juice supernatural finger mitt is an awesome applicator


----------



## SON1C (Jun 13, 2013)

Gazjs said:


> A quick question to save opening up a new thread.
> 
> After using an applicator for a wax, obviously it stains to the colour of the wax. Being a little bit weary of using this over and over again, what, if any, is the best way to clean these? Or is it a simple case of the wax residue on the app just reapplied itself on next application?
> 
> Hope this makes sense


just massage under warm / hot water with dish detergent and you should be good to go
http://dodojuice.com/juicebar/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=3368&sid=68680d8968d5f0b5c4fa62e9efc7e629


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

Perfect, thanks a lot. That's the exact mitt I have also. Thanks for the link also


----------



## SON1C (Jun 13, 2013)

Gazjs said:


> Perfect, thanks a lot. That's the exact mitt I have also. Thanks for the link also


Glad I could help


----------



## hephillips (Jun 21, 2012)

I use these:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12-x-Waxi...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item5d376f0e81

13p each.... :thumb:


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

I got some of those off ebay a while back also. Was just scare to use them on my paint as they didn't seem anywhere near as good as the Meguiars ones. 

Do you get on well with them on the paintwork? Only used mine on tyres, wheels and trim so far.


----------



## hephillips (Jun 21, 2012)

yeh I find them fine on the paint. I don't think you need to be scared about using them on the paint, I don't see how they could damage it. I use them for polish and wax, although if I was polishing with abrasives I would use a specialist foam applicator.


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

hephillips said:


> yeh I find them fine on the paint. I don't think you need to be scared about using them on the paint, I don't see how they could damage it. I use them for polish and wax, although if I was polishing with abrasives I would use a specialist foam applicator.


Yes, I use them too. No problem with them at all. In fact I can't tell any difference between those from superdigicity on eBay and others which I've bought in the UK which cost me 50p each.


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Gazjs said:


> I got some of those off ebay a while back also. Was just scare to use them on my paint as they didn't seem anywhere near as good as the Meguiars ones.
> 
> Do you get on well with them on the paintwork? Only used mine on tyres, wheels and trim so far.


Personally I think they are too rough for paintwork so I use a very soft black hockey puck style applicator and you can feel the massive difference in texture. The clear coat on my car is so soft so I have to take care with anything that touches it.


----------



## Roadru77er (Apr 2, 2011)

:wave:Another Dodo fingermit fan here:thumb:


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

matthewt23 said:


> Personally I think they are too rough for paintwork so I use a very soft black hockey puck style applicator and you can feel the massive difference in texture. The clear coat on my car is so soft so I have to take care with anything that touches it.


Could you link to the one you have please?


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Focusaddict said:


> Could you link to the one you have please?


http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/auto-finesse-waxmate.html

3 for under a tenner delivered


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

hephillips said:


> I use these:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12-x-Waxi...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item5d376f0e81
> 
> 13p each.... :thumb:


Bought em thx for the link!


----------



## hephillips (Jun 21, 2012)

Doc943 said:


> Bought em thx for the link!


Let me know how you get on with them. I'm relatively new to this and don't profess to know as much as many people on here, but I struggle to see how they coud damage the clear coat. They aren't the best quality and not the smoothest but I don't find this means they are any worse at aplying wax / polish than more expensive foam applicators. :thumb:


----------



## lcfcdan (Jan 3, 2013)

hephillips said:


> Let me know how you get on with them. I'm relatively new to this and don't profess to know as much as many people on here, but I struggle to see how they coud damage the clear coat. They aren't the best quality and not the smoothest but I don't find this means they are any worse at aplying wax / polish than more expensive foam applicators. :thumb:


I also use these and I've never had an issue with them, paste wax and liquid sealant. They do stain very badly though!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I use the Meguair's ones. I'm still using the same four sponges I bought 5 years ago - I just stick them in the washing machine each time I use them.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Best ones I have found by far are the White Round Bilt Hamber ones. They are a lot thicker than the cheap yellow ones and seem to be solid not hallow.


----------

